# Another roulade recipe



## Ishbel (Jun 5, 2006)

*Roulade with lemon curd and strawberries*
80g plain flour
1 tablespoon cornflour
1.5 teaspoons baking powder
4 eggs, separated
Grated rind of 1 lemon, plus 1 tablespoon juice
185g caster sugar
1 teaspoon distilled orange flower water
*Filling*
100g lemon curd 
200g double cream, softly whipped
250g sliced strawberries 

Preheat the oven 180°C/gas mark 4.Lightly oil a Swiss roll tray.
Sift the flour, cornflour and baking powder and set aside. 

Whisk the egg whites until stiff before gradually whisking in 4 tablespoons of the caster sugar. 

Whisk the egg yolks with the lemon zest and remaining sugar until they hold a trail, then whisk in the lemon juice and orange flower water. Quickly fold in the egg whites with a metal spoon, followed by the flour. Quickly pour into the Swiss roll tray. . Bake for 15 minutes or until golden and springy. 

Sprinkle a large sheet of greaseproof paper with caster sugar and flip the hot Swiss roll onto it.. Trim the edges. Cover with greaseproof paper and gently roll up. Leave to cool. 

Once cold, unwind the roll and spread with lemon curd, then cream, cover with the strawberries slices and re-roll.


----------



## pattycake (Jun 5, 2006)

*Two Types Of Meringue??*

I am familair with two meringues--Crunchy (like Kisses)and Soft Centered(like Pavolva).  Is this basically a difference in cooking time and temps---I Read That Amount Of Sugar Makes A Difference.  Anyone Know???


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 5, 2006)

When I do a pavlova - I add a small amount of vinegar to the mixture which gives it a more chewy finish.

This recipe is not a meringue!


----------

